
Building a Complex Financial Chart with D3 and d3fc - ColinEberhardt
https://blog.scottlogic.com/2018/09/21/d3-financial-chart.html
======
tpetry
The interesting part is that the „yahoo finance chart“ is really expensive at
every charting library. Highcharts for example is costing 600€ with really
powerfull charting functionality. Highstock which is costing 1000€ is needed
in addition to high charts for simply the finance chart.

There‘s really a need for an opensource component. Maybe some special
component: You can use it for every chsrting library. It‘s only rendering the
scrollable part at the bottom. So you could use it with every library. And the
background chart would again be rendered by custom logic, obly the „overlay“
would be done by the library and emitting a ton of events that custom adapters
can redraw the charts with any charting library and options you want.

~~~
ColinEberhardt
There are some pretty powerful open source financial charting libraries, for
example:

[http://rrag.github.io/react-stockcharts/](http://rrag.github.io/react-
stockcharts/) [http://techanjs.org/](http://techanjs.org/) (although no longer
maintained)

Although I'd argue that it isn't that hard to create your own, entirely
bespoke, chart from scratch using D3 (and d3fc as an accelerator)

------
polskibus
Does anyone know of a library that would take care of proper text layout in
visualisations? I mean things like auto line split to make chart labels look
best, etc.

~~~
ColinEberhardt
That's a good question - with d3fc we have a component for label layout, but
this is designed for labels within the plot area, avoiding overlaps /
collisions etc ...

[https://d3fc.io/api/label-layout-api.html](https://d3fc.io/api/label-layout-
api.html)

I have thought about creating a more advanced axis that provides more powerful
tick label layout. We already have our own axis component:

[https://d3fc.io/api/axis-api.html](https://d3fc.io/api/axis-api.html)

The purpose of this is to support the decorate pattern.

------
LordHeini
It does not work in firefox for me. Complains about missing polyfill "for
older browsers".

~~~
ColinEberhardt
Well spotted, thanks. I've just fixed that :-)

